# Cooler Master COSMOS 2 Countdown



## FooBar (11. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Dezember 2011)

12000$ für den PC ... wobei mit 3 Bildschirmen à 2300$ pro Stück der preis sich wieder etwas relativiert, trotzdem...


----------



## AeroX (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich will es


----------



## lunar19 (11. Dezember 2011)

*haben will*


----------



## violinista7000 (11. Dezember 2011)

Na endlich! Drauf habe sehr lang gewartet.


----------



## einblumentopf (11. Dezember 2011)

Lol nicht mal nen Sandy Bridge-E und das soll ne Dream Machine sein?


----------



## derP4computer (11. Dezember 2011)

Na ja, ganz nett.


----------



## kero81 (11. Dezember 2011)

Nice, freu mich drauf. Finds viel besser/schöner als das erste.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Dezember 2011)

Sieht gut aus!

Damals gab es noch kein SB-E da war der 2700K die schnellste CPU


----------



## Own3r (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich freue mich auch schon auf die ersten Bilder.


----------



## violinista7000 (11. Dezember 2011)

einblumentopf schrieb:


> Lol nicht mal nen Sandy Bridge-E und das soll ne Dream Machine sein?


 
Dieses Dream Machine ist nicht neu, das Ding ist etwa 6 Monate alt, damals gab keine SB-E. Damals habe ich eine User News vom Prototyp geschrieben.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/164663-erste-bilder-des-cosmos-2-prototyp.html


----------



## Uziflator (11. Dezember 2011)

Wenns mir gefällt und bezahlbar ist wirds vllt mein nächstes Case


----------



## freakyd84 (11. Dezember 2011)

Wenn der Preis so auf ca. 200 Euro +-30 einpendelt, wird mein Cosmos 1000 ins Rente geschickt. Beinahe hätt ich mein Case schon gewechselt


----------



## kazzig (12. Dezember 2011)

Wie krass sich Geschmäcker unterscheiden: Ich empfinde dieses Case als "ziemlich hässlich"


----------



## alm0st (12. Dezember 2011)

Mein Fav für meinen nächsten Rechner, einfach nur geil das Case


----------



## Fatalii (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe zwar ein großes Gehäuse, dennoch bin ich gespannt was Coolermaster mit dem CosmosII abliefert.
Der erste Wurf war groß, funktionell und wusste zu gefallen.

MfG


----------



## Crosser (12. Dezember 2011)

Ist auch NUR ein Gehäuse. Die inneren Werte zählen viel mehr. Ich fands erste Case schon schick aber mir persönlich immer zu teuer.


----------



## thechoozen (12. Dezember 2011)

> Demnach könnte ein Release des neuen Gehäuses am 2. Januar geplant sein.



 

Freu mich auch schon drauf seit ich die ersten Skizzen vom Konzept gesehen hab, natürlich hat sich seitdem noch einiges verändert...aber die finale Version ist wirklich sehr cool geworden  (haben auch schon einen aus der Serie hier stehen, für ein cooles Cebit Projekt - ....aber Bilder davon gibt es auch erst im neuen Jahr)


----------



## Cleriker (12. Dezember 2011)

Na da bin ich schon lange heiß drauf... her damit!


----------

